
Life and Breath: The human story of how ventilators came to breathe for us - satchet
https://aeon.co/essays/the-human-story-of-how-ventilators-came-to-breathe-for-us
======
electricant
I find some paragarphs in the article somewhat moving, especially the ones
related to the polio epidemic. Sharing breath with another human and later
witnessing her/his death must have been a daunting experience.

